# Conectar una caja 4x12 a un combo 2x12



## fedealma (Ago 11, 2009)

hola amigos del foro! les comento tengo un amplificador wenstone ge 1200 de 120w combo el mismo viene con 2 parlantes de 12" mi pregunta es se podra conectarle al mismo una caja 4x12 de la misma marca pero sin desconectar los 2 parlantes que ya vienen con el combo? o sea quedarian 6 parlantes conectados a la vez algo asi como un stack. espero haber sido claro en mi pregunta. muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2009)

quedarían 6 parlantes por canal?

o tiene solo 1 canal.

bien, la cosa es asi...debes saber la impedancia del equipo, ejemplo 8 Ohms y debes respetarla lo maximo posible.


----------



## fedealma (Ago 11, 2009)

la verdad no sabria decirte cuantos canales tiene.como puedo saberlo? mi equipo no cuenta con salida de potencia lo que pretendo hacer es desconectar los cables que estan conectados a los parlantes del combo y conectarlos mediante una bornera o algo a los parlantes. gracias por la respuesta tan pronta


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 11, 2009)

Necesitamos las caracteristicas de los parlantes que tiene tu unidad ahora conectadas. Por lo menos, intenta tomarle una foto al parlante.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2009)

Por lo general, los combo con parlantes duales tienen una impedancia de 4 ohms (dos de 8 en paralelo) y las cajas de cuatro parlantes suelen ser de 8 ohms (4 de 8 ohms en serie-paralelo).


----------

